

Many new features in GCC 4.6 - octopus
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Many-new-features-in-GCC-4-6-1216177.html

======
mayank
Some interesting optimizations in the changelog, like the -Ofast optimization
switch that rolls up -O3 and other non-standards-compliant optimizations:
<http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.6/changes.html>

And a switch to dump stack usage: _A new switch -fstack-usage has been added.
It makes the compiler output stack usage information for the program, on a
per-function basis, in an auxiliary file._

But I was more excited to hear that the C++0x standard is finally going to
include a foreach structure:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B0x#Range-based_for-loop>

And lambda functions too? Never thought I'd see the day.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B0x#Lambda_functions_and_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B0x#Lambda_functions_and_expressions)

